# Tree falls while climber in it



## HurricaneHunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Man Crushed By Falling Tree

POSTED: 5:44 pm EDT September 7, 2007
UPDATED: 6:29 pm EDT September 7, 2007


ATLANTA -- A tree fell on a man Friday afternoon in Northwest Atlanta.

Officials said the victim, described as a man in his 40's, was part of a tree-cutting crew. They were working to cut down a tree behind a home on Margaret Place.

Fire officials said the man was about 30 feet up in the tree when it fell and the tree landed on top of the man. Authorities said both of the man's legs were broken.

Atlanta Fire Rescue responded to the scene just after 5:30 p.m.

Capt. Bill May with the Atlanta Fire Department said the man was transported to Grady Hospital. The man's injuries are said to be life-threatening.


----------



## Beast12 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would be interested in knowing why the tree failed....

-Matt


----------



## HurricaneHunter (Sep 8, 2007)

I am going to take a look at the tree tomorrow. I'll post pics and more info.


----------



## HurricaneHunter (Sep 8, 2007)

*looks like it was a dead tree*

http://www.wsbtv.com/2007/0907/14069742.jpg


----------



## kennertree (Sep 8, 2007)

It's unfortunate, but it sounds like it could have been prevented.


----------

